# Training biceps and triceps in the same day/workout?



## purewarrior (Mar 21, 2010)

Is that stupid idea to train biceps and triceps in the same day/workout? Thanks


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

You can train both in the same day no problems but alot of people tend to train biceps with back and then triceps with chest.


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't think so as I often hear people lauding the benefits of doing chest and back in the same routine, I assume the bicep/tricep dynamic would be the same. I imagine it would depend on what else you are doing that day also mate...


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I do triceps and biceps on the same day mate its not a problem, there counter muscles so does make sense to do both.

Quick tip: squeeze/contract your antagonist(opposite) muscle to the one you will primarly use in the exercise and you will be able to push more weight or squeeze enough rep out.

How it works : Squeeze you biceps before doing triceps, and your triceps will be contracting by themselves after to try and balance the muscles out.

-Have you ever tried pressing the back of your hand against the wall for 1min, then letting your arm relax? it floats up by itself doesnt it!

This is the same principle.

This is why i like to train both tricep and biceps (with chest) on same day!


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Mardinio said:


> I do triceps and biceps on the same day mate its not a problem, there counter muscles so does make sense to do both.
> 
> Quick tip: squeeze/contract your antagonist(opposite) muscle to the one you will primarly use in the exercise and you will be able to push more weight or squeeze enough rep out.
> 
> ...


Spot on mate :thumb


----------



## purewarrior (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

No problem buddy! Cheers scan


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

you can train them together no problem


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice reply Mardinio. You got the skills to pay the bills.:clap2:


----------

